# What was yer first motor



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine was a 1967 dark blue MkII Vauxhall Viva, 1159cc and a top speed of 70ish mph.

Wrote it off after about 12 months when a taxi driver made a stupid manoeuver which I couldn't avoid. His was a w/o as well......which was a result.

With the insurance money, from his ins co, I got a Toyota Corolla Coupe.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

austin 1300 land crab fully loaded auto leather mega dad bought it for me off one of his clients bench seats wicked


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Pug 405 1.9GFI
A4 2.8 Quattro
225 TTC
and soon Maserati 3200 GT

WTF do I get after that
(997C4 Cab obviously!)

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

1977 Mini GTS (a "homologation special" for the South African market) - basically a 1275GT with trick bits. ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

White escort XR3 and at the time i loved it ;D


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

A humble 1.3 Escort... - but It went airborne when pushed...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ford Cortina MK 4 1.6 Fjord Blue with Ghia interior.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

A lovely white 1970 Beetle. Perhaps I should be thinking about moving on. :

p.s. Evening Colin.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Evening Andy - white Beetle hey


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, had a blue one after that! Couldn't tell you which shade, I don't have a dulux colour chart


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

erm...

An Allegro

But with the help of Dave Vizards book - it taught me how to modify engines the proper way 

Group N MG maestro 2.0i
Fiesta RS turbo
Nissan 200SX
Cavalier GSI4x4
Nissan 200SX
Saxo VTS
Fiat Coupe 20v turbo
Audi TTC225
Golf GTI 25th Anniversary


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ford Fiesta 950 Pop Plus
Ford Fiesta XR2
Orion 1.6i Ghia
Ford Fiesta RS Turbo
Rover 216GTi
Sapphire 4X4 Cosworth

Then about 10 years of boring company cars.....so bought lots of Motorbikes instead

Then...

Golf VR6
Audi TTC
Audi TTR
Seat Cupra
Clio 172
S3


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fiesta RS turbo and Cossie 4x4 - good man ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Used to love my Fiesta...was one of the very first ones...still remember the reg H366 THE ;D


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Peugeot 106 Zest. Bought July 2000 
Peugeot 206. Dec 2001 
TT150R. July 2003 ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I thought this was supposed to be the first car you bought....if it keeps on like this, I might have to post my list too! Â ;D


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Triumph Dolomite 1850. Twin carbs, walnut dash and more rust then metal.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

First car - 1974 2-door Vauxhall Viva 1256, Yellow.

List
1974 1256 Viva
1972 1600 Vauxhall Firenza coupe
1973 1800 Vauxhall Firenza
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch
1976 Vauxhall HP Firenza (droop snoot, still got it)
1975 Vauxhall Sportshatch (still got this, too)
1985 Audi Coupe 1.8
1986 Audi Coupe quattro (still got this, rebuilding it)
2000 Audi TTR 225 (going next spring)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I can't believe how many cars some of you have had. I've only actually owned 5 (but have driven a lot more - eg my Dad's company cars when I was a teenager.)

Sticking to the thread though, my first car was a J reg VW Polo with a 45bhp engine. I did like the fact that you had to _read_ the motorway ahead ie build up speed if you saw a hill coming up, and so on. I used to get so pissed off when people wouldn't pull over and I'd have to slow down. It was a challenge though and fun constantly driving a car flat out. ;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

1968 Viva HB SL90 with go faster pinstripe and fluffy cushions. Real babe magnet at University.

Theos...nice collection. My dad used to work at a Vauxhall garage so I used to drool over the droopsnoots.....saw Gerry Marshall driving Bertha at Goodwood this year...awesome.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'E' plate Suzuki SJ410, bought when I was 18 years old - I thought I was the dog doohdas 

I loved that jeep, cost me nothing to run, started first time, every time..

.. went from that to a 309 Gti, which cost me over 3K in repairs in under 10 months 

Mart.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

> Theos...nice collection. Â My dad used to work at a Vauxhall garage so I used to drool over the droopsnoots.....saw Gerry Marshall driving Bertha at Goodwood this year...awesome.


Thanks - I wish I'd seen BB in action. Apparently when Cambridge Motorsport put it back together with the new engine, they were testing it at Oulton Park, about ten miles from me. If I'd known it would have been worth going even if I couldn't get in, just to hear it. Still, they seem to be using it quite a bit (it was at Shelsley Walsh for the 100 years of Vauxhall do) so I might have a chance yet.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

1979 Lancia Beta Coupe 2.0

Aahh the joys of repairing rusting bodywork.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i feel a list coming on
all true i swear

austin 1300
morris marina coupe 1.3
talbot sunbeam
talbot horizon
vauxhall victor 101
oxford cambridge
suzuki jeep
astra gti Â digi dash
205 gti 1.9
carlton cdi fully loaded
bmw 316 single headlamp orange coupe
bmw 318i green 4dr
bmw 318 black coupe
bmw 320i black coupe
escort cab tennis
bmw 316 compact red
discovery
bmw 325 estate blue
bmw 316 4dr red rover p4 100
bmw 318 coupe white
bmw 318 is coupe white
bmw z3 silver
AUDI TTR BLACK
and to all those i forgot sorry including a few vans
and mini metro's


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Go on then ! mini 850cc 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> i feel a list coming on
> all true i swear
> 
> austin 1300
> ...


WOW!!! You must be REALLY old.... ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

hmmm the good old days.....

Ford Fiesta XR2 (white)
Ford Escort RSTurbo (series1 white)
Ford Escort RSTurbo (series2 grey)
Rover 414i (green) ???????
Audi TTC225 (avus silver)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1970 Beetle 1303 with a sliping clutch thay I could never afford to correct. I still see it driving arund Torquay sometimes - fully restore to original spec - and wish I still had it.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Here's my list!

Ford Capri 2.0s (bright orange!) - tail happy days!!
Ford Fiesta XR2 (Mk II)
Vauxhall Nova 1.3 Sr (worst car I owned)
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti
Renault Clio 16v
Peugeot 306 Gti-6
Audi TT 225 Coupe
BMW Z4 3.0

Damian


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Here's my list!
> 
> Ford Capri 2.0s (bright orange!) Â - tail happy days!!
> Ford Fiesta XR2 (Mk II)
> ...


i fancy another pug 1.9 there cheap as chips now


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

1983 (I think) X reg Skoda 120L in maroon.

This has to be the worst car ever produced.

Lost my virginity in it though! Â


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Renault Clio 1.2... wasn't very exciting but it was cool to be mobile at the time!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

My first motor was a 1972 Ford escort mk.1. RS2000
given to me by my dad when I passed my test in 1980.He had owned it from new and I still have it today at the back of the garage with my 1969 Ford escort mk.1. RS1600 ex-works rally car. I wouldn`t part with them for anything now.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

1987 Golf Driver 1.6 (GTi Look-a-like ) Loved it
1991 Rover 216 GSi (Heap of doggy doos )
1994 306 XSi 5 door in Sigma blue (soon to be sold :'( Anyone fancy it? :)
Waiting for the right 225TTC......watch this space....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> My first motor was a 1972 Ford escort mk.1. Â RS2000
> given to me by my dad when I passed my test in 1980.He had owned it from new and I still have it today at the back of the garage with my 1969 Ford escort mk.1. RS1600 ex-works rally car. I wouldn`t part with them for anything now.


I had a MK1 RS2000, I wish I still had it [smiley=bigcry.gif]OUF 500M where are you now ?

IIRC (genuine) MK1 RS2000 were only 1973-1974.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I had a MK1 RS2000, I wish I still had it Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]OUF 500M where are you now ?
> 
> IIRC (genuine) MK1 RS2000 were only 1973-1974.


Is that the one without 'The Professionals' big nose cone?

BDA engine or was that the RS1800?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Only had my own cars for the last three years, since I started working.

Peugeot 306 XTDT - Fantastic cheap car. Wish I hadnt sold it. Kept exactly 1 year.
Golf V6 4Motion - Only kept it 7 months. Fantastic, but thirsty & I always wanted a TT
TTC - Managed to keep that for something like 20 months. My best to date!
Boxster S - Not sure how long I will have this. Perhaps a 997 next year... Yummy :


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> IIRC (genuine) MK1 RS2000 were only 1973-1974.


Quite correct. Well spotted . Original Mk.1 RS2000`s were only available from October 1973 with RHD. From July 1973 in LHD from cologne.Mine started its life as a 1972 RS1600 (twin cam) but after a hard life it was easier to rebuild it as an RS2000 (pinto) than a RS1600 at that time because of all kinds of reasons (This happened to many RS1600`s alas!). It looks original now though , only the reg. gives it away to eagle eyes such as gcp.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Fiesta mk1 XR2 way back in '88
Fiesta mk1 XR2 (first one got nicked!)
Astra GTE mk1 
BWM 325 M conv 
225 TTC


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You're all spoilt. My first car was a green austin metro 1.0 with chocolate interior. Cost me Â£500 and Â£550 to insure third party. I bought it a few days before my 17th birthday. I had a friend (who's a bit of a knob) who slagged it off because he drove his mother's 1.3 escort. Thing is, mummy inisisted it was back home at 11 o'clock at night, so I regularly challenged him to mignight races, and laughed and pointed.
Then I had a 750 cc fiat panda. The slowest car on earth, but I got 93 out of it. Oh, I got 98 out of the metro, and it was vibrating so much that the screws that held the stereo to the dashboard worked themselves loose and the radio fell onto the floor. Class.
Then a 1.3 mk2 golf. Got 115 out of this one (in germany).
Then a 225 TTC. (Now that was a big step). Did 160 (indicated)
Then a 225 TTR. Not been past 130 but I know I won't beat the TTC.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You're all spoilt. My first car was a green austin metro 1.0 with chocolate interior. Cost me Â£500 and Â£550 to insure third party. I bought it a few days before my 17th birthday. I had a friend (who's a bit of a knob) who slagged it off because he drove his mother's 1.3 escort. Thing is, mummy inisisted it was back home at 11 o'clock at night, so I regularly challenged him to mignight races, and laughed and pointed.
> Then I had a 750 cc fiat panda. The slowest car on earth, but I got 93 out of it. Oh, I got 98 out of the metro, and it was vibrating so much that the screws that held the stereo to the dashboard worked themselves loose and the radio fell onto the floor. Class.
> Then a 1.3 mk2 golf. Got 115 out of this one (in germany).
> Then a 225 TTC. (Now that was a big step). Did 160 (indicated)
> Then a 225 TTR. Not been past 130 but I know I won't beat the TTC.


and looking ahead to the next steed?


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

'94 Escort (LX!) First ever car, I was made up!
'95 One of the first Vectras (Dire)
'96 Xantia (Was actually ok!)
'97 Peugeot 406 Estate
'98 Rover 620
'98 Fiesta (Don't ask)
'99 Focus (Ghia!)
'00 VW Bora (Excellent)
'01 Citroen C5 (Huge, comfy, but fell apart in 10 months
'03 Audi TT 225 ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

VW Polo 1l
Vauxhall Tigra 1.4
Audi TTC
Audi TTR

Whats next??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Vauxhall Corsa Sport 1.4i 16v in red (on 16's  )
Citroen Saxo VTR 1.6i in black with full leather (on 15's and lowered)
Audi TTR 225 in silver

Possible BMW 330ci Sport Cab in the pipeline but not definite yet, will go for black if it pulls off ;D

cheers

James


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Is that the one without 'The Professionals' big nose cone?
> 
> BDA engine or was that the RS1800?


Yes, Mk11s had the nosecone

2 litre pinto, single weber, straight from the Cortina's of the day except for ally sump and bellhousing


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Probably the worse than anybody elses A Y reg talbot Samba. could aalways get it home when it broke down.

Top speed 82mph, my mates polo's top speed was 83 mph, good to test each others skills.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Probably the worse than anybody elses A Y reg talbot Samba. could aalways get it home when it broke down.
> 
> Top speed 82mph, my mates polo's top speed was 83 mph, good to test each others skills.


Anyone have a 2CV? Now there was a car that really tested driving, inertia and anticipation skills.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> My first motor was a 1972 Ford escort mk.1. Â RS2000
> given to me by my dad when I passed my test in 1980.He had owned it from new and I still have it today at the back of the garage with my 1969 Ford escort mk.1. RS1600 ex-works rally car. I wouldn`t part with them for anything now.


Swine - I still love the mkI and mkII Escorts and would love a full forest group 4 rall spec flat front mkII

Instead ive had

1972 1.3 Vauxhall Viva HC (=worst car)
1973 mk I Escort 1100
1981 Fiat Panda (great fun, fantastic engine - I know)
1983 Austin Metro 1.3
1985 Austin Montego 1.6
1981 Talbot Horizon 1.3
1988 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6
1985 Austin Maestro 1.3 (= worst car)
1988 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0
1974 Mini 1000
1983 Vauxhall Carlton 2.0CD
1989 Fiat Uno Van
1993 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.7D (not Turbo - gutless s**t)
1995 Pug 306 1.9D
1995 Vauxhall Astra 1.4 (sporty version)
1997 Renault Laguna 1.8 Sport
1993 Mazda 626
1999 Renault Laguna 1.6 sport
2000 Audi TTC 225


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

So here I am unique again!

When I first passed my test I inherited my mother Datsun Cherry 120 A-FII.

Thinking I was being well cool at the time I put a 300 quid hi-fi in it, which pushed up the car's value ten-fold. :


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

My first one was a 1981 Datsun Cherry. My dad bought it me for my 17th birthday - cost Â£160 and we did it up as a project.

Put a Saisho (wow - not!) Graphic Equaliser and thought I was top man.

1989 - Datsun Cherry
1989 - Capri 1.6GL
1989 - XR3
1990 - Astra GTE
1990 - VW Polo
1991 - Mk 2 Orion Ghia Injection
1992 - XR2
1993 - Mk2 Orion Ghia Injection (nicked in 94 - never recovered - [email protected])
1994 - Mk1 Orion Ghia
1995 - Sierra 1.6LX (the weird years)
1996 - Rover 414 SLI
1997 - Vauxhall frontera Sport
1998 - Citreon Saxo VTR (new)
2000 - VW Beetle new shape (new)
2003 - Mercedes 190E
2003 - TTR150 (new)

and in between 2000 & 2003 also had an MGBGT.

memories.....


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Opel Manta (the Batmobile Mk 1) It had a lockable handbrake lever
Opel Manta Sr (coupe)
Opel Manta Berlinetta (h/b)
Opel Manta GTE (h/b)
Astra GTE (digi dash)
Escort m4 CAB
Celica GT4 1991ish
Scooby Turbo 1999 ( co.car )
And now 2002 TTc

I had ther use of several other co.cars inbetween, Inc a Cav SRi, Pug 205, a 911 for a week. and numerous others, plenty of bikes b4 starting to legally drive.

Ian


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

1979 Mini 850 - got stopped by police for 'interesting' overtaking manouvre. Police man said 'bet you have this thing bored out to 1100 cc' 'Eh nope', i replied 'original engine' ;D ;D ;D
1983 Astra GTE (mk 1 - fab car)
1979 Triumph Spitfire 1500 - Wind in the hair (which I still had at the time.)
1983 Cavalier - rolled it 
Few years of first house, city living, didn't need car
1986 MR2 - had to leave at garage for 4 weeks untill 25th birthday to get insurance!
1997 Freelander
2000 Golf GT TDI PD - went like a train on a thimble full of diesel
2003 225 TTC - almost as much fun as the Mini


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Shogun then down graded to

Mini Clubman Bucket seats and GB wheels
Nova GTE
16VPolo
New Beetle
TTR


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Started off with an incredibly sensible Vauxhall cavalier.

1979, Burgundy, with a pitful 1.3 litre engine in it. Â Estimated about 22mpg because to even get the car moving you had to floor it everywhere. Â Good nick though, when I passed my test in 1990 this eleven year old car only had 33,000 miles on it.

Good fun in the winter though, rear-wheel drive.

DVN 512V

I then was given my Nana's old Fiesta - didn't want it - loved my cavalier by then.

1.0 litre Popular. Â 1978. Â HLG 424T

The only interesting thing about this car was that it once caught fire after some kids set light to some cardboard boxes that I was parked near. Peeled all the paint off the tailgate and melted the off-side rear light cluster.

Next couple of years I was away at college so had no money or car.

back into the world of the working and bought another fiesta - this time an XR2.

Loved it. Â Pepper pot alloys, silver. Â but no power sterring and impossible to park.

B425 URL

Cavalier. Â 2.0 L Â I loved it at the time as I thought it went. Â In reality it was slow and heavy and wallowy.

H894 XEC

Sold that when I moved back into London as I couldn't afford to have a car as well as eat... :'(

Eventually made a bit more cash and got a

Pug 306 XSi. Â P reg - can't remember the reg of that now.

Then MKIV GOLF GTi. Â S reg, but delivered in error - was meant to be a GTI T - but they let us keep it for six months until our real one arrived.

GOLF GTi T - T248 RGP. Â BLack, three door, loved this car.

Got rid of that and got the TT.

LF02 OMY (or at least it used to be).

Also got a second car now too.

MKIV Golf V5. Â V425 something (also no longer has that registration)

So not too many really considering I've been driving for fourteen years.


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

My first car was a Red Ford Escort 1.3 ghia. Loved it as i passed my test in it.

2nd. Renault Clio 16V. Nippy little thing but it was forever breaking down.
3rd. Renault 19 16V. Bought it cheap and spent a fortune modifying it.
4th. Subaru Impreza WRX (import). Very quick but i didnt have it long thanks to two kind Volvo drivers wanting me as the filling in their sandwich.
5th. Subaru Impreza WRX STI (import). Had it tuned to 320bhp. Stupidly quick. Sold it due to not wanting to loose my license.
6th. BMW 328i Sport Coupe. My first car with leather and a nice interior.
7th. My Shiney Silver TT... Despite a couple of usual TT ownership probems i havent looked back. Love the car, looks, interior and handling. ;D [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------

